# Here they are!! (several posts, lots of pics)



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Okay, well, I'm back from my trip (exciting, exhausting, tell you about it sometime...) We come home, and my friend goes into my room first, and tells me that the kittens ran, yes *ran*, over to her when she sat down next to the nest. *gasp* They got so big! Their ears are upright and they're moving with some speed now. They're even starting to teeth.

I'll post the new pics, of course, but first a recap...

Here's the kittens their very first day:



















At one week:










Ten days:










2 weeks:










I just can't believe how far they've come...










don't go anywhere, there's more to come


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Kitten #2 has finally been named. A good friend of mine with whom I go waaaay back recently moved to Colorado Springs to go to school. She mentioned in her first e-mail back that she thought a kitten should be named after her. Well, I figured, we have a female kitten that has yet to be named, so....why not?

Introducing *drumroll please*










Stephanie the kitten (otherwise known as Steph or Steffie-Weffie) I'm not sure why, but it's the first name to actually fit her well. I'll just tell my friend that I wanted an excuse to yell her name anytime her namesake did something bad. :wink:


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

*Aww!*

They are darling! I just recently rescued a mother cat who had 5 kittens (1 died =/) and they grow up so fast! Spend as much time as you can with them, because before you know it they are 6 weeks old and ready for adoption!

At least i gave one to my boyfriend, so i get to see one of them every now and then =)

Sweet pictures =)


Manda-chan


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

PJ and Mico in a rare moment of peace...










Well that didn't last for very long...




























And this just makes me giggle...


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Play time on the bed!

Wrestlemanie, kitten-style (Mico is such a little bully)




























Stephanie:










Anderson:










Mico:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I think Mico is less of an adorable kitten and more a really stunning one. I mean she _is_ cute, but her markings and wide blue eyes are just so gorgeous.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Kitten close ups:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

And for those of you with a tail obsession


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Sleepytime.....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

PJ kinda reminds me of the Cheschire Cat, with his chin on his paw and that "smile" on his face


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

****SQUUUEEEEAAAALLLL!!!!!********
Oh they are just soo sooooo cute!!!!!
I think I may be in love with Anderson though. *sigh*
He's just gorgeous. They are ALL just gorgeous. I'll never get tired of looking at pictures of them.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OMG! SO many pictures! Well, my favorites are Steph and Anderson... they've captured my heart for good! Nose rubs for them!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I love that MY kitty finally has a name! :wink:


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

They are SOOOO cute!! I just LOVE Prince John... he's just too cute. And you're right, Mico is gorgeous.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

SO addorable... Prince John is my favorate... He is just to cute.. I love the little folded ears.. Keep these pics coming.. I just can't get enough!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

I love those kitties! Your pictures of them are great, keep them coming.


----------



## BritChipmunk (Jun 3, 2004)

ahh! too darn cute!! too many cuties!! cuteness overload!!


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Absolutely adorable!!!! I can't believe they're growing sooo fast!!!


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I want one! I want one! I want one!!!!

Just keep churning out the photographs. My new kitten is still inside mummy's tummy. To help my frustration I'll just gaze longinly at yours


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

I second that squeel! Omigod they are so cute. I sent the link to someone at work that I thought needed to smile today, and one other friend who responded "They're pre-kittens! kittlings!"


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

THEY are such cuties


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

Steph is SOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!! I just want her I dont care how far I have to go


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh gosh, cuteness overload!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Man o man, I can't believe how cute they are, like little colorful cottonballs walking around :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww! I guess they're safe from me ... other side of the country! If you were in California, watch out!


----------



## Lucy_minas (Sep 4, 2004)

ooo they are so adorable and cute.  
I want one :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! I need them. *cries* And thanks for the tail obsession pic -- I needed that. But what I really died over were the sleeping ones!! *dies again* I love their little folded ears too -- do all "pre-kittens" have that? Or did your Scully just find herself a Scottish Fold boyfriend?


----------

